# Cat and Fiddle (1st time ever)



## johnpembo73 (17 Oct 2011)

My ride started on Saturday. From not riding for 3 weeksmainly because of Holidays I was excited to get going again and planned myroute. A 62 mile route to Macclesfield up to cat and fiddle and back homethrough Congleton and Sandbach. I did a quick once over on my bike, checked allgears brakes tyres and all that. That night my wife and I heard a huge bang andhiss my rear inner tube had blown around the valve. That was replaced to findthe spare had a fault to. Ahhh. In the morning I bought 2 spares and fitted oneto the bike. 

Off I went bottles loaded up with water and home-made isotonicdrink but in the willing to get off I forgot my food L eek I’d regret that later on.Just out-side Macclesfield I get a puncture, a young cyclist stopped to helpwhich was very nice of him. I headed in to the middle of town to thinking I wasgoing the wrong the way for some reason. It was only when I got home I found itwas the right way. I turned back and headed up a steep road called windmillstreet which came round to join Buxton road and up I went. A nice steady climb followedwhich I made more difficult myself at the beginning by taking the wrong roadJ At the top I just hadto sit by the road side and enjoy the view it was breath taking! Clear skies,steady air with no wind. I sat there for over 30 minutes you could see formiles. In the Cat and Fiddle I enjoyed a pint and some nuts with a couple more cyclistswho just came just before me, both of them very friendly chaps.

On my way down the A54 towards Congleton I was gettinghungry, I had waited too long. It was then I realised my food was still at homeon the table ready to pick up, I could see it there as I travelled down themountain. My legs started to go weak my heart rate getting lower and lower andmy eyesight slightly blurred. I had to focus on my tyre, anywhere else it wasgetting harder to see. I focused and made it home to find a nice Chicken dinneron the table for me, I was starving. It tasted lovely one of the best mealsever but I found it hard to eat it whilst shaking, it was a real challenge tokeep it down. I cup of coffee and a nice sugary pudding helped whilst I had ahot soak in a bath.

What a ride that was, I will certainly remember that meetingsome nice cyclists a wonderful view and I assume that is what they call hittingthe wall. Some experience. I will not forget my food in a hurry again. I havealready made a check list to go through the next time I go on a ride.

Thanks for reading

John


----------



## alecstilleyedye (17 Oct 2011)

if you do that route again, there's a good café on the a54 called blaze farm. could have saved you the bonk this time. 

sounds a good route though…


----------



## Banjo (17 Oct 2011)

Only time I have been in the peak district it was too damp for breath taking views. Still some great rides though .

Any hilly ride over about 35 miles and I cant function properly without some food on route. 

Sounds like U had a good day despite the starvation issue


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2011)

There is lots of good cycling in the area and views if you like hills. There is an excellent descent from the Cat and Fiddle through Macc Forest and Langley to the Southside of Macclesfield.


----------



## Holdsworth (17 Oct 2011)

Eyup John.





I was up at the Cat and Fiddle on Saturday about half way through a 65 mile ride. Mow Cop was a killer and left my legs dead before reaching Macclesfield, though that cracking descent towards Congleton made up for it! So knackered was I after that long ascent from Macc that I stayed and had lunch + a gorgeous hot choc as the weather was so bitter and I was unprepared for the cold. Just shorts and jersey with no wind-proof! 

Must get better on those hills if I have any chance of completing the Wild Edric at the end of the month.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Oct 2011)

Here's my Rhianna having a rest in the same place on the 2nd October during the 55 mile Cat & Fiddle Challenge ride, bit hilly round those parts innit


----------



## johnpembo73 (17 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo and Banjo, I must of been lucky as I had lovely blue sky and sun


Hi Tom 

and yes I will deffo do that route again alecstilleyedye I found the mountain a lot easier than doing Mow cop.


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Oct 2011)

Just the sort of thing I bought my new Giant Defy Triple for. Just need some decent weather now.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Oct 2011)

johnpembo73 said:


> smokeysmoo and Banjo, I must of been lucky as I had lovely blue sky and sun


I was ok at the start of climb, [Macc side]! I think you need some luck to have sunshine going over the top though


----------



## superbadger (18 Oct 2011)

Well done and good effort . I did it as part of my tour.... On the 1st day!!!! What a killer...Have a read...
And the pub was shut when i went!!!!


----------



## johnpembo73 (18 Oct 2011)

Nice read Badger. Well done getting up those hills on a fully loaded bike.


----------



## superbadger (18 Oct 2011)

johnpembo73 said:


> Nice read Badger. Well done getting up those hills on a fully loaded bike.



Thanks but i did push a few times......


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2011)

Great climb the Cat and Fiddle. Been up there in all weathers, even dense fog over the years. You just have to watch out for motorbikes. The flat/downhill section in the middle, you can't half chase motorbikes round that, and the descent into Buxton is great for that - just have to leave a gap with cars as you out pace them, and they slow your descent.

I've also left half my buttock on the hairpins in the middle section on the descent into Macc - spilt dairy produce. 15 miles home with shredded shorts - must have looked well hard with a bloody buttock . More bothered about shredding a new set of fancy club bib shorts, and scuffing the hell out of some Sidi shoes and top of the range Look pedals - mightily hissed off.


----------

